# remotely controlling another mac



## antonioconte (Jan 14, 2003)

Does anyone know if it is possible to control another mac remotely though the internet.  Say if I wanted to control an application from my home mac computer on another mac at a friend's house - is this possible?

Or am I dreaming? and this technology is not available yet?

Tony.


----------



## knussear (Jan 14, 2003)

Timbuktu and apple remote desktop will both do this and both cost $$. I prefer timbuktu. Also VNC will do the same thing for free, but with fewer features.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 14, 2003)

ssh.

if you abilitate the ssh (sys prefs) and then have the info you need to log in (a valid user and passw) no prob. unless like here, using windows as gate .. that can't without modifying send the traffic for port 22 to a mac.


----------



## antonioconte (Jan 14, 2003)

ok, sorry but perhaps this is a little deep for me.  So, using OSX on both computers, I need to get a copy of Timbuktu softare then?  Is that it.   Then I could even access internet Explorer and browse though the other mac?

T


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 14, 2003)

using os x you don0t necessarily need any external software. able the remote connections .. so you can have a shell on the other computer. then you can do what you need .. dependending on your accounts rights on the other mac (admin or normal user i.e.) - i immagine the ssh is easier and faster but try the other sw if you think it0ll do it better..


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 14, 2003)

enabling the remote connections from sys prefs could have 2 more good points: you have it already on both sys and it's free.


----------



## roger (Jan 14, 2003)

You may want to play with X11 as well. See this thread for some ideas. I have got it working fine and am using OpenOffice running on my iMac on my iBook over my LAN. There are probably X apps that will allow you to adminster the remote computer to a degree. xterm can be used similarly to a terminal.

However there may be security issues which you may wany to research. It may also be slow over an internet link. 

I personally use SSH because it is free and is secure. It is also a lightweight connection and will work fine over a modem.


----------



## glenfarclas (Jan 15, 2003)

You can also use VNC - you can find it at www.apple.com/macosx/downloads.


----------



## ScottW (Jan 15, 2003)

VNC is your best bet. It's free, allows full screen remote control, and can be accessed by Linux and Windows platforms as well. You can also control those systems remotely from your Mac.

Timbuktu is great as well, but VNC is free.

Scott


----------



## mpwiedemann (Jan 16, 2003)

I have been wondering about VNC for Mac OSX. The client is great, but how do you install, or where do you get the VNC server for Mac OSX??


----------



## gatorparrots (Jan 16, 2003)

OSXVNC
http://www.versiontracker.com/moreinfo.fcgi?id=16699&db=mac

Download, install & configure the few options, open up the VNC port on your router, and you should be able to remotely control your Mac.


----------



## mpwiedemann (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks for the info guys! I use VNC on my Win and Linux boxes and really like it. Can't wait to get it running on my Macs!


----------



## mikeyz325 (Aug 3, 2003)

I have a PowerBook running OSX, and a PC running XP Pro, connected via a router (sharing internet connection).

*Can I sit at the laptop and view the PC screen, control its cursor, use powerbook keyboard to type, etc, etc??* Do I need special software for the PC as well, if so, what?

If so, I'm really excited, if not, what program would enable this type of connectivity and what DOES VNC do exactly?



Thanks


----------



## Romendo (Aug 3, 2003)

VNC allows you to access desktops remotely. It works on Windows, MacOS and Unix. I think pretty much every combination is possible, e.g. accessing Unix from Windows or Windows from Mac.

It looks like you log into that machine if it was locally.

As was said above, VNC is a cheap alternative to Apple Remote Desktop. If you want to access Windows machines only, then you can use the Remote Desktop Connection Client for Mac. Remote Desktop is supported by Windows XP Pro and Windows Terminal Server.

I read that Windows XP Pro should allow 2 connections but so far I was only able to log into my XP machine when nobody was logged in. So I am not sure about that, but it at least works when you are logged in or nobody at all.


----------



## mikeyz325 (Aug 3, 2003)

Hey thanks! Excellent answer...I'll look into asap.


----------



## TommyWillB (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *ssh.
> 
> if you abilitate the ssh...*


He he... "abilitate"... I like that. 

Seems like this might be a translation of somthing, but in any case it sounds a lot better than enable or activate.


----------

